# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > सॉफ्टवेयर, गेम तथा थीम >  कुछ नूतन सॉफ्टवेयर का संग्रह-जो आपके कुछ काम आये

## Optimus Prime

किसी भी समस्या के लिए कृपया व्यक्तिगत संदेश  करे

----------


## Optimus Prime

*Blend your photography with music and videos to produce impressive multimedia slide shows. Great for promoting your business, proofing images for clients or wowing any audience. Using Producer's advanced features, like Masking and Keyframing, you can easily create impressive effects in your slide shows. Manage difficult deadlines. Productivity-boosters like show templates and settings-copying cut production time. Output to over 40 different formats, including DVD, Blu-ray, CD, EXE, Flash, HD Video, and more! You can even upload shows directly to YouTube® and output to 20 different devices including the iPod® and Blackberry®. Branding and protection features enable you to grow and protect your hard-earned business. Make a commercial for your website or portfolio-on-disc to hand out to prospects.

Features:
• Add an unlimited number of layers to any slide
• Drag and drop to easily add content to a show
• Supports 100+ file types
• Transparency support for PSD, PNG, TIFF and GIF files
• Turn any layer into a fully-customized mask to conceal or reveal aspects of underlying layers
• Add a gradient or solid color as a slide layer to a layer to get incredible results
• Spice up a presentation using interactive slide actions to launch PDFs, spreadsheets, webpages and more
• Set transition effects for individual layers
• Optimize your workflow using built-in image correction tools like sharpen, colorize, saturate and more
• Create enhanced borders for your photos and videos with ProShow Producer's all-new vignette effect
• Freeware Create Hollywood-style greenscreen effects with the all-new Chroma Key Transparency tool
• Specify opacity for any layer on a slide
• Add depth to your composition by adjusting the color and opacity of a shadow on any layer in a slide
• Crop and rotate your photos and videos with precision
• Use the red-eye removal tool to correct any photo in your show in seconds
• Use adjustment effects to produce spectacular effects. Make a video move through color shifts or create a sequence of photo fades
• Add multiple keyframes to each adjustment effect
• Add motion like pan, zoom and rotate to any layer on a slide for a cinematic effect
• Zoom X and Y coordinates for a layer individually and zoom out further than ever before
• Create complex motion paths by setting multiple keyframe points on the keyframe timeline
• The fully-customizable slide preview grid allows you to accurately position your photos and videos on a slide
• Control the font, size and color of captions in your slides
• Use caption keyframing to create multiple caption motion effects on a single slide
• Animate your captions with more amazing effects to choose from than ever before
• Add interactive captions to launch actions like Pause, Resume, Next Slide, Previous Slide, Write Email and many more
• Gain greater design control over captions with ProShow Producer's new caption styles, caption line spacing and caption character features
• Enhance slide shows by dropping in any MP3 or WAV audio file
• Save an audio track directly from a CD and drop it right into your slide show
• Crop your audio and set fades using the built-in Audio Trimmer
• Built-in soundtrack waveform in slide list
• Add interest to your slide shows with solid colors, gradients, or videos as backgrounds
• Use the new, built-in backgrounds to spruce-up your slide shows
• Control the adjustment levels of your background content
• And many many more...

New Features:
• Slide Styles are pre-made effects that you can apply to any slide in your show
• Add notes to any layer, slide or show
• Edit keyframes with ease using the all-new keyframe editor
• Blur any image or video in your slide show
• Similar to Adobe Photoshop, Producer 4.0 now lets you apply adjustment layers to your slides
• Use the new audio sync tool to easily sync your slides to your soundtrack
• Lock a slide's time so that it won't be altered if you apply an audio sync
• Animated Gif Support
• Set Layer Names
• Video rotation takes your show and rotates it 90 degrees when creating a video
• Improved Audio Control
• New control bar for Web shows, EXEs, and PC Autorun shows
• Edit the fade in or fade out for your video clip's audio track
• New Auto Save Preferences
• Right Mouse Button Menu Options
• Show Relative Show Time in Audio Trimmer
• Display Time as Seconds in Timeline





http://letitbit.net/download/45095.4...6-RES.rar.html
*

----------


## Teach Guru

*Mozilla Firefox 10.0 Final
*

मोज़िला फायरफोक्स का नवीनतम वर्जन डाउनलोड के लिए तेयार है|

----------


## Teach Guru

*Opera 11.61.1250 Final*

ओपेरा ११.६१ तेयार है डाउनलोड के लिए

----------


## satya_anveshi

भाई कुछ और काम के औजार लाओ, हम इंतजार कर रहे हैं.

----------


## Optimus Prime

> भाई कुछ और काम के औजार लाओ, हम इंतजार कर रहे हैं.



थोड़ा इंतजार करो--

----------


## Optimus Prime

SnagIt is one of the most comprehensive and powerful screen capture utilities available for Windows, offering advanced features and extra tools for organizing, simplifying, and editing screen captures. If you produce Windows screen shots on a regular basis, SnagIt is a must-have tool and version 9 adds even more productivity-enhancing features. 



1.Install the software
2.Run the patch
3.Enjoy!!!




http://www.mediafire.com/?hrkbfhe7ed7hfac

----------


## Optimus Prime

PIXARA TWISTED BRUSH PRO STUDIO 15.56




Sketckbook. TwistedBrush works much like a real sketchbook. When you start TwistedBrush it is like opening your sketchbook, it is immediately ready to draw or paint on your page. When you're done with a page you turn to the the next page. You never need to manually save your work. But of course you can export your pictures to any number of the standard image formats such as JPEG, PNG, BMP, TGA, TIFF, GIF, etc.

Page Explorer. Like a unlimited supply of sketchbooks, TwistedBrush keeps your pages stored in books. Up to 500 pages per book and an unlimited number of books means you'll never run out of paper! The Page Explorer makes it easy to view and reorganize your pages in your sketchbooks. Even assign a name to your sketch book if you like.

Select Brushes. In any digital painting program the core of the system is in the brushes. Therefore easy access to the brushes is key. In TwistedBrush there are over 2000 brushes included with more added all the time. With the brush shortcut system your favorite brushes are always ready for you.

ArtSets. ArtSets organize the brushes in TwistedBrush into groups of 60 brushes. There are a variety of types of ArtSets, from standard art tools, specialize collections, patterns brushes, cloners, photo retouching brushes, image brushes, etc.

Editing ArtSets. It is easy to create your own brushes and then store them into your own ArtSets. All the tools used by the creators of TwistedBrush to create brushes and ArtSets are included. You can even create your own collections of brushes easily by entering the ArtSet build mode and selecting brushes from other ArtSets. Then if you like, make these your shortcuts with a press of a button.

Select Colors. Color selections are plentitful with the included color palettes. Additionally you can tweak selected colors, create your own palettes, select colors from your picture, from a reference image, the scratch layer or even the trace source image. Dynamic palettes also aid in color selections, allowing you to pick from the history of colors used or hue ranges from your currently selected color.

Tools. All the tools you expect are available from the tool bar. When you have a tool selected it is activated with the right mouse (stylus) click. This means your drawing brush is always available and you never need to reselect your brush to start painting again. The tools you expect are here, eye dropper, cropping, moving, line, box, ellipse, flood fill, gradiant, masking tools, text, drawing guides, brush rotate, brush cleaner etc.

Layers. TwistedBrush includes an advanced system called Layers. With layers you can split your work into transparent layers that sit on top on each others and allow for incredible editing and adjustment options even at the end stages of your painting. A wide range of layer blending modes exist including many not available in any other painting program.

Paper Textures. Use paper textures while you draw to give the feel and look of textured paper and canvas. Over 70 different surface textures are included.

Masks. Masks are the artists masks you may be familiar with if you've done traditional artwork. TwistedBrush has an extensive set of masking capabilities that you'll use to protect and manipulate areas of your work. Included is a magic wand with a number of different modes for creating your masks. Or use a common shape or one of the many masking brushes to create exactly the mask you need.

Filters. A filter allows for processing the image all at once. TwistedBrush includes the full range of image processing filters ready to use.

Tracing Paper. The tracing paper feature gives you the ability to turn your canvas into tracing paper so that you can see a reference image below it for use as a drawing guide. This is invaluable for many types of work.

Cloning. Cloning, taking image data from somewhere else and placing it into your painting, that is cloning. The source image for the TwistedBrush cloning brushes can be a different image or from another area of your current picture. The cloners can be used to render a photo as a artist drawing, or to touch-up a photo or do many things in-between.

Scripts. With scripts you can record your painting actions and play them back, recreating your painting from scratch. This has value for trying out different "what-if" scenarios, for teaching pusposes, for animation production when used with the AVI saving option or just for entertainment.

Pattern Brushes. There are a number of ArtSets that contain Pattern brushes. These brushes paint a pattern on your canvas as you paint. Adjust the size the pattern with the density slider. Categories of patterns include, surface, materials, nature and others.

Brush Shapes. Most any brush in TwistedBrush can be further enhanced with a shape.

Drawing Guides. Drawing guides are a visual aid that appears over your canvas to help you with perspective, distances, and general construction of your artwork. A large number of different drawing guides are included.

Image Brushes. Image brushes are powerful tools for both recreating the flow and feel of working with natural media but also for allowing for extraordinary painting effects. The Image Brushes : Basic ArtSet includes the brushes you need that when used in combination of captured images give you an unlimited supply of brushes.

Image Warp. When using the Image Warp tool you will be pulling, pushing, pinching, and stretching your image as if it was make of rubber or putty. These tools at the extreme case can be fun for wildly adjusting a photo as shown here. But used with more finese they are invaluble for making minor adjustments to your photos or artwork saving you countless hours or re-working in more labor intensive ways.






http://www.mediafire.com/?973b7klbj8l474f

----------


## Optimus Prime

Norton Internet Security 2012  365 days | Full Version





The Internet is a dangerous place, and cybercriminals are getting more creative in ways to target you and your invaluable personal information. Norton Internet Security 2012 provides our most powerful virus, online and PC Protection so you can do more without interruption.
The latest upgrade of Norton Internet Security offers:

* Our fastest performance ever
* Industry-leading protection
* Easier to use Control Center and features

Try it now and receive a special discount on the full version is realesed .
Award-winning speed, performance and protection just got better.

Features:

* Norton Protection System includes 4 layers of rock-solid protection designed to proactively protect against the very latest threats – so you can do more on your PC without disruptions.

* Customizable Control Center gives you the option to choose your preference Between a simplified screen or the traditional detailed view.

* Identity Safe alerts have moved to the Norton Toolbar so there are less interruptions while you are online – but your passwords are still as secure as ever.

* Bandwidth Management limits Norton’s processes and updates when you have limited bandwidth or monthly downloads.

* Download Insight 2.0 now tells you how stable a download is before you put your computer at risk for crashes or other bad things to happen.







*1.Extract and follow instruction*
*2.Done*
*3.Enjoy...**http://hotfile.com/dl/144895681/e32c...m.com.rar.html
*

----------


## Optimus Prime

TuneUp Utilities 2012 v12.0.2030.10





TuneUp Utilities 2012 can make your Windows operating system faster, more comfortable and more secure with just a few mouse clicks. And all operations performed on the operating system are completely safe, because all changes are monitored by TuneUp Rescue Center and can be undone at any time. All TuneUp Utilities modules can be accessed through a common interface that is divided into six categories.

The software helps both beginners and experts to make Windows meet their needs in a way that is better, easier and safer. All important system options are explained in an easy way and can be turned on or off at the click of your mouse. TuneUp Utilities will then make the necessary changes in the registry or boot files automatically. We place a high value on system stability, so that Windows won't stop working reliably. And most changes that you make can be undone in TuneUp Rescue Center - easily and safely.

The TuneUp Turbo Mode provides an immediate performance boost whenever you need it. When you use your computer in the TuneUp Turbo Mode, an analysis is performed to see which tasks, programs and functions are currently running in the background that are not strictly necessary. These programs are stopped or slowed down, allowing the additional processing power gained to be used exclusively by the programs you are actually running.

Maintain System:
Regular maintenance increases the stability of your PC, but is complicated and takes a lot of time when doing it manually. Spare yourself the stress! With TuneUp Utilities, you can clean up your computer and delete unnecessary files with only one click. Neat!
• 1-Click Maintenance and Automatic Maintenance
• Optimize system startup and shutdown
• Defragment hard disks
• Remove broken shortcuts
• Defragment registry
• Clean registry

Increase performance:
Whether you are working or gaming: TuneUp Utilities increases the performance of your PC. Programs that are used rarely or never are tracked down, startup processes are shortened and unwanted garbage files are eliminated. For trouble-free working on your PC.
• Turbo Mode
• Configure Live Optimization
• Free up disk space
• Configure system startup
• Display and uninstall programs

Fix problems:
With only a few clicks, you can fix typical Windows problems as easy as pie — without being a PC expert yourself. TuneUp Utilities finds errors on data carriers and fixes them automatically — about 60 of the most frequent problems under XP™, Vista™, and Windows 7™. TuneUp Utilities can even restore files deleted by accident — quickly, easily, and reliably.
• Fix typical problems
• Restore deleted data
• Check hard drive for errors
• Manage running programs

Customize Windows:
Give your Windows a new look with TuneUp Utilities and customize programs and system settings to meet your needs: cool new boot screens, icons, and animations provide that personalized look for your Desktop. You can easily customize the appearance of Windows and settings of many programs to your liking.
• Personalize Windows appearance
• Change Windows settings
*1. Unpack
2. Run Application
3. Use Serial or Keygen.
4. Done...!!!**
*
http://www.mediafire.com/?kd6vw1lf59786so

Mediafire Pass : mediafire-software4u

----------


## Optimus Prime

Xilisoft iPad Magic Platinum v5.1.0.0117  




http://www.mediafire.com/?cok7mciy442gbim

----------


## kinshu

*windows password key professional 8.0 full version देने का कास्ट करे जल्दी दे देगे तो मेहरबानी होगी सिस्टम बंद पड़ा हे*

----------


## Optimus Prime

> *windows password key professional 8.0 full version देने का कास्ट करे जल्दी दे देगे तो मेहरबानी होगी सिस्टम बंद पड़ा हे*


http://www.mediafire.com/?w2q5k3qi9dd6mwd


i 100% sure ki kaam ho jayega

----------


## kunwarsingh

http://www.filesonic.com/file/258799...RAND_Shiji.flv
http://www.megashare.com/3653417

ye files kaise dekhi jaa sakteen hain bhai

----------


## Optimus Prime

bhai ye sambhav nahi hai

----------


## kinshu

> http://www.mediafire.com/?w2q5k3qi9dd6mwd
> 
> 
> i 100% sure ki kaam ho jayega



बहुत बहुत बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद मित्र आप के सहयोग से काम हो गया आज आप ने बता दिया आदमी नाम से नहीं काम से बड़ा होता हे

----------


## Optimus Prime

> बहुत बहुत बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद मित्र आप के सहयोग से काम हो गया आज आप ने बता दिया आदमी नाम से नहीं काम से बड़ा होता हे



 धन्यवाद मित्र

----------


## Optimus Prime

Dll-Files.com Fixer 2.7.72.2024(FIXING YOUR .dll BROKEN FILES)



Features:
-Registry Optimization in an intelligent and always the easiest way.
-Defrag. and optimize the system registry.
-Solving problems related to registry errors.
-Repair applications after a system failure and suspension PC.
-Prevention of unwanted questions that appear again and again.
-Shortens the reaction time.
-Increase system performance.
-Repairs and cleans the registry from unwanted and invalid entries.
*1.Extract and follow instructions
2.Done
3.Enjoy!!

download
http://www.mediafire.com/?kaz8tg9hk1bzk3x

*

----------


## Optimus Prime

Social Pro 2.0.5



*Social Pro is an application which allows you to manage all your favorite social media services at one single application. It supports multiple accounts of Facebook, Twitter, Google+ and Gmail, and keeps you notified of any incoming news feed or messages.

Main features:- Support of Facebook, Twitter, GMail, GTalk and Google+
Multiple accounts login
Desktop and Mobile View
Notification for new tweets
Sound notification
Ability to disable notification for each services
Resizable windows

1. Unpack
2. Install
3. Use Key
*


http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?1qc99v65zcm55h1

----------


## Optimus Prime

Sothink Logo Maker v3.3 






Sothink Logo Maker It is an intuitive and extremely simple logo maker for you to design logo in minutes. You don't have to be a professional logo designer to make high-quality company logo, business logo, web signature, button, icon, etc.
*1.Extract and follow instructions
2.Done
3.Enjoy!!**



http://www.mediafire.com/?er85xsy81d819ma*

----------


## Optimus Prime

KGB ARCHIVER file compresser || full version |[/URL]




*capacity to make 14 GB in to 90 MB


http://www.mediafire.com/?os6gvvu0g24zvxw


*

----------


## kinshu

*qbasic सॉफ्टवेर चहिये जो window xp में काम कर सके ( स्कूल में ये सॉफ्टवेर बच्चो को पड़ने के काम आता हे )*

----------


## Optimus Prime

> *qbasic सॉफ्टवेर चहिये जो window xp में काम कर सके ( स्कूल में ये सॉफ्टवेर बच्चो को पड़ने के काम आता हे )*


QBasic is a simple to use and learn computer language. QBasic is free and works on most computers. This tutorial will get you started programming in QBasic. 

Suggestions For Running QBasic / QB64:

Windows XP or older: Use QBasic 1.1
32 Bit Windows Vista, W7, Mac X, Linux: Use QBasic 1.1 Running In DOSBox
64 Bit Windows Vista, W7, Mac X, Linux: Use QB64

Download Links:

QBasic 1.1 ( OldDos.exe ) - Free Download:http://download.microsoft.com/download/win95upg/tool_s/1.0/W95/EN-US/olddos.exe


http://www.qb64.net/qb64v0942-win.zip

----------


## sachin00

*Imtoo Video Converter 7 सॉफ्टवेर चाहिए फुल वेर्सिओं*

----------


## rb908

> *Imtoo Video Converter 7 सॉफ्टवेर चाहिए फुल वेर्सिओं*


http://adf.ly/6dk6t
Imtoo Video Converter 7

----------


## badboy800

sir mujhe horosoft 4.0 ki upgrade key chahiye crack mere pass hai usse hindi me nahi chalta hai

----------


## salil1234

very useful thread..:anna:

----------


## rupawala.bhavna

sr muze accout sofwer chahiye milega?????????

----------


## kinshu

सर ,नमस्कार  एक समस्या हो गई हेई जिक्सका उपाय थोडा जल्दी मिल जाये तो उपकार होगा मेरे पास os windows 7 ultimate 64 bit  हे उसमे ntvdm.exe has stop working ये मेसेज आता हेई क्या करू

----------


## donsplender

बढिया सूत्र है जारी रखें । मित्र एक उपाय पुछना था, आगे के पेज पर जो टयून अप यूटिलिटी सोफ्टवेयर दिया है उसको सीरीयल की से एक्टीवेट करते है तो एक्टीवेट तो हो जाता है पर 1-2 दिन मे या कुछ दिनों बाद स्टोलन की का मेसेज आने के बाद ब्लाक हो जाता है फी दुबरा दुसरी की डालनी पड़ती है । ब्लाक नहो इसका कोर्इ उपाय हो तो अवश्य बतार्इयेगा । धन्यवाद !

----------


## Shri Vijay

मित्र यह लिंक देने की कृपा करे आपको अग्रिम धन्यवाद, मित्र मेरा बहुत सा कार्य श्री लिपि V.2.0 में किया हुआ हैं अत: अगर श्री लिपि XP वाला मिले तो देने की क्रपा करे

----------


## walia4u

[QUOTE=Optimus Prime;884339]
Prime  Bhai,
Mere Pass McAfee Antivirus Installed hai lekin woh update nahin ho raha Snap shot sunlagan kar raha hoon.
Kya aap mujhe iska McAfee Agent New Framework Package de sakte ho?

----------


## meet123

I want horosoft professional software. Any Link of this ? Thxs

----------


## suman garg

को accounts के लिए सोफ्टवेयर मिल सकता है क्या टैली को छोड़कर

----------


## PRAKASHGANGWAR

लाजवाब जानकारी

----------


## aalokkumar

भाइ, रेस्टुरेन्ट बिलिंग सफ्टवेयर मिल सकता है क्या ???

----------


## kissupatel6@gmail.com

> Attachment 342886
> 
> 
> Attachment 342888
> 
> 
> *Blend your photography with music and videos to produce impressive multimedia slide shows. Great for promoting your business, proofing images for clients or wowing any audience. Using Producer's advanced features, like Masking and Keyframing, you can easily create impressive effects in your slide shows. Manage difficult deadlines. Productivity-boosters like show templates and settings-copying cut production time. Output to over 40 different formats, including DVD, Blu-ray, CD, EXE, Flash, HD Video, and more! You can even upload shows directly to YouTube® and output to 20 different devices including the iPod® and Blackberry®. Branding and protection features enable you to grow and protect your hard-earned business. Make a commercial for your website or portfolio-on-disc to hand out to prospects.
> 
> Features:
> ...


Download nahin ho raha link pe click karte hi other page open ho jata h. Thankyou

----------

